# Costco favorite foods for timeshare meals



## vacationdoc (Jul 20, 2010)

I will be spending several weeks in Hawaii over the next few months and want to shop at Costco, which will be a new experience for me.  Do you have any favorite convenience foods available at the Hawaii Costcos for timeshare meals?


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 20, 2010)

They have great fish at Costco in Hawaii! Perfect for grilling. Not sure about you, but fish is a "convenience" food for me


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 20, 2010)

Love Costco Pizza!


----------



## daisy23 (Jul 20, 2010)

Cut up pineapple (packaged) and papaya..... yum.   We also get the packaged pot roast, in the meat section - I think it is Harris Ranch brand.   Just 7 minutes in the microwave.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 20, 2010)

I vote for Costco's watermelons- never had a bad one. The pineapples are good too, but probably better at a farmer's market in Hawaii. Their seafood is very fresh, and beef is among the best. But because of humongous packages and wholesale size quantities, Costco is not a place I'd shop for vacation grub. Nothing against their quality- it's great, but the sizes are just too big. I'd go for Whole Foods instead. I just searched Trader Joes, but they aren't in Hawaii. Not here in Idaho either. Too bad.

Jim Ricks


----------



## wackymother (Jul 20, 2010)

The boxes of salad, the frozen potstickers, the fruit and veggies. The fresh fish. The lamb chops. The croissants if you have a few people who like them--a dozen go a long way!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 20, 2010)

For us its usually the first meal of the trip, at the food court as we stock up for our usual 12 day stay. We'll get a case of water, case of beer, some champagne, shrimp cocktail,  a few pineapples, milk, OJ,  a few snack type foods, steaks or chicken and usually a few clothing or snorkel type item.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 20, 2010)

If I am having a get together, the frozen lasagna.

The Parisienne packaged saladL mixed lettuces, cranberries, pecans and feta cheese with Balsamic dressing. I usually get two. 

I love the whole grain bread. I get the double package.

I get a oven roasted turkey breast - and I slice some for sandwiches and cube some for salad. 

elaine


----------



## thheath (Jul 20, 2010)

Costco's prepared meals are always good and as easy as slapping it in the oven for an hour or so.  I have enjoyed their freshly prepared enchilada dinner, chicken alfredo, gourmet pizzas, fresh poki and even a prime rib roast that was too die for.  I purchsed everything at the Kauai Costco so I'm sure the other Hawaii stores have similar items.

Have fun and enjoy your holiday


----------



## Elan (Jul 20, 2010)

The Costco tri-tip (Morton's brand, IIRC) is good.  Easy to prepare and clean up afterward, especially if there's an outdoor grill.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 21, 2010)

We like Costco fruits, veggies, shrimp, scallops and their steaks.


----------



## JackieD (Jul 21, 2010)

We always like the Rotisserie chicken and their salmon on the grill.  The chicken is good as a regular meal and the leftovers for sandwhiches.  Don't forget to get the chocolate covered macadamia nuts and kona coffee for gifts.


----------



## markbernstein (Jul 21, 2010)

We were in Hawaii in January and shopped at the Costcos on both Kauai and Maui.  The one on Kauai has an outstanding selection of fresh-made poke, especially the ahi with wasabi.


----------



## abbekit (Jul 22, 2010)

Myers Rum and Mai Tai Mix (at the Kauai Costco)!  Also they had chocolate covered mac nuts in a two pack box.  One to eat there and one to take home  

We skipped most of the produce because we wanted to shop at the Farmer's Markets (but with most markets only open one day a week be sure and check the schedules which may not work out well with your arrival day.  Did find some great Hawaii grown papaya and pineapple at Costco too.  Also pizza, cheese and some of their pastas comes in small enough quantities to eat in one week.


----------



## Darlene (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't forget the POG (passion-orange-guava) juice (it's in the fridge). It is only available at the Hawaii Costco's. I get 2-3 for the week. Yum! 
Be sure to get your salad, bread, and milk. Those items are very expensive in Hawaii in the regular grocery store, unless they are on sale. 
The pizzas and smoothies are a real deal, too.
Darlene


----------



## thheath (Jul 22, 2010)

JackieD said:


> We always like the Rotisserie chicken and their salmon on the grill.  The chicken is good as a regular meal and the leftovers for sandwhiches.  Don't forget to get the chocolate covered macadamia nuts and kona coffee for gifts.



You're right about the rotisserie chicken; I don't know how I forgot that.  Bought one at Costco in Lihue yesterday for $4.99.

PS:  Even though the size of an item at Costco can be larger it is still cheaper then buying a smaller like item at most grocery stores in Hawaii.


----------



## vacationdoc (Jul 24, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thanks to all for such a great shopping list.  KoOlina is only 5 days away.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 27, 2010)

Read the labels, all of the prepared stuff has an extremely high Sodium content.  Way too much for me to handle!

Whatever happened to the salt shaker!


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 27, 2010)

For being a warehouse type establishment, Costco does a pretty good job of organic offerings.  I need 2-3 more kids  for it to be a good place to shop for food though.   No allergy friendly stuff either, but then I don't expect it from them, and I am not much of a prepared foods kind of person anyway, though I do enjoy their sour mash salmon, and their salmon patties.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 28, 2010)

Their wraps are great too.


----------



## cpamomma (Jul 29, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> They have great fish at Costco in Hawaii! Perfect for grilling. Not sure about you, but fish is a "convenience" food for me



I agree.  We have been able to find cedar planks at some Costcos.  It is REALLY easy and yummy if you soak the cedar plank and then cook the fish on the cedar plank on the barbeque.  They also carry a really good mequite rub that I love on the fish I cook on the cedar plank.  The plank makes it really easy because you do not need to turn the fish over.  Just season it, throw it on the plank, stick it on the barbeque and close the cover.  Average time is 15-20 minutes, depending on how thick the fish is.


----------



## fnover (Aug 1, 2010)

markbernstein said:


> We were in Hawaii in January and shopped at the Costcos on both Kauai and Maui.  The one on Kauai has an outstanding selection of fresh-made poke, especially the ahi with wasabi.



Ditto, and the sashimi.


----------



## donnaval (Aug 1, 2010)

Organic spring salad mix, fresh spinach, sliced fresh mango, medjool dates, avocados, organic Kirkland coffee, Maranatha almond butter, Land o Lakes half n half, protein powder, lamb chops and boneless lamb roasts, organic ground beef, crumbled feta cheese, other speciality cheeses (their imported Italian fresh mozzarella is the real deal!) --these are staples in our Costco shopping, and there are just two of us in the household.

On vacation (not usually while at home) we buy the prepared chicken salad, pizzas, hummus, frozen "gourmet" raviolis that have their own excellent sauce or seasoning packets inside, potstickers, veggie burgers, chicken sausage, multi-grain wraps.   

When we were in Hawaii, Big Island Costco, we found an outstanding salad dressing that had ginger and I can't remember what else--omg, was it good.  We barely used half the bottle even though we had salads every day, and used it for marinade, but it was a total bargain even though we "wasted" half of it.  Could not find it here on the mainland and now I can't remember the name of it.  When we get back to Hawaii I'm going to figure out a way to get some of that home.


----------



## GregGH (Aug 1, 2010)

Great thread ....

I have NEVER seen such THICK beef tenderloin as I see at  Costco in USA.  So this -- some salad -- and a whole bunch of GOOD WINE -- we are really lucky to have Costco so close to Aviara in Carlsbad. 

Aviara's many great BBQ's - and few use them.

Love the fact that Carlsbad Costco has 3 ( normally USA Costco has 2 ) rows of vintage wine - we have had some GREAT wine and beef - now this is heaven.

Greg


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

donnaval said:


> When we were in Hawaii, Big Island Costco, we found an outstanding salad dressing that had ginger and I can't remember what else--omg, was it good.  We barely used half the bottle even though we had salads every day, and used it for marinade, but it was a total bargain even though we "wasted" half of it.  Could not find it here on the mainland and now I can't remember the name of it.  When we get back to Hawaii I'm going to figure out a way to get some of that home.


We found a great broccoli salad at a Costco in Hawaii. They didn't carry it at our local Costco. So we saved the label and asked them about it when we returned home. A few months later our local Costco started carrying the same thing. I'm sure others must have requested it, but it wouldn't hurt to get the name of this dressing and ask your local store about it.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 1, 2010)

My favorite thing to do is to buy a half or whole ribeye and make prime rib with half and cut the rest into steaks.  They have a great au gratin potato side dish in the refrigerated section (can't remember the brand).  Combine those two items with a big salad and some red wine, and I'm pretty darn happy.  Also, I'm the type that brings spices with me on the trip, but if you forget, Costco has some very good rubs that you can buy for the meat.


----------

